# For those who need something to read



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2009)

THE STORY OF MY USERNAME

Not that anyone cares.....

Back when Return of the King was released for PC, i received it as a christmas present to which i responded with MUCH joy. After installing it I was presented with a question asking whether or not i wanted to "register". (Back then i didn't know what this meant) So after asking my parents permission like the question said to do (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), I created my first online account. For an email address i obviously used my parents one and then eventually switched to the one i use now, [email protected] But when it came time to choose an account name, I was stumped. I tried to think of something "cool" like all those other names i was seeing. Then I thought of using "Nazgul" as part of it due to them being one of the coolest characters. As for the "Naughty" part, I can't quite recall why i chose that. Possibly because it sounded evil and dark like the character I was referring to unlike the way "naughty is referred to nowadays. Plus it was the only available name at the time that I could think of.

And so i've stuck with that name ever since. Every site/club/forum i've signed up to uses the same name. GBATemp, TehSkeen, Gametrailers, this site obviously, Youtube, the list goes on.

Now that we're all grown up (18ish), people only seem to
see it as a sexual reference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Figures.

Anyway, that's the story behind my user name. .......................Not that anyone really cares. xD


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2009)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> Not that anyone really cares. xD



You hit it right on the dot. Who are you anyways? Why would we care about your username? I'm sure 98.9% of people on the temp have never seen you before.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 15, 2009)

but hey, at least here's something to waste a few mins of your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i thought it would be a book discussion thread


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> but hey, at least here's something to waste a few mins of your life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, thought that too.
Ah well, another day, another wasted 5 minutes.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Nov 16, 2009)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> account name, I was stumped. I tried to think of something "cool" like all those other names i was seeing. Then I thought of using "Nazgul" as part of it due to them being one of the coolest characters. As for the "Naughty"


heh, your story goes a lot like myne. i chose Balrog cause well, hes the best in lotr, i mean hes a freakin giant monster on fire, WITH A WHIP AND SWORD. and then pain, well i wanted it to be as in inflicting pain, but instead made it seem more like pain cast unto balrog.
and i also use my name for almost every single website i sign up to.


----------

